# Gifted a bottle of Port



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Like myself, my neighbour is a bit of a wine connesier (well thats what we like to think :r ) Well Saturday evening we were enjoying a bottle of wine together and he mentioned port, i said that i enjoyed a glass of port and brought out a bottle, after a few glasses he remembered that he had a few bottles in his cellar. Anyway this morning he turns up with a rather dusty bottle of Cockburns reserve port, a pretty standard bottle you might think, well thats what i thought until he told me how old it was. well the port is normally about 8 years old bofore it is sold and he was given it in 1975, so this bottle has been laid down for over 30years, and it was already about 8 years old, so we are looking at alt least 40year old port!! Well i have stood it up in my cellar and in a few weeks we are going to filter and decant it, buy ourselves a nice local cheese board and give her a whirl.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

caskwith said:


> Like myself, my neighbour is a bit of a wine connesier (well thats what we like to think :r ) Well Saturday evening we were enjoying a bottle of wine together and he mentioned port, i said that i enjoyed a glass of port and brought out a bottle, after a few glasses he remembered that he had a few bottles in his cellar. Anyway this morning he turns up with a rather dusty bottle of Cockburns reserve port, a pretty standard bottle you might think, well thats what i thought until he told me how old it was. well the port is normally about 8 years old bofore it is sold and he was given it in 1975, so this bottle has been laid down for over 30years, and it was already about 8 years old, so we are looking at alt least 40year old port!! Well i have stood it up in my cellar and in a few weeks we are going to filter and decant it, buy ourselves a nice local cheese board and give her a whirl.


Sweet! Well grab some nice sticks and crack that bad boy open when the occasion arrives.

ATL


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't know much about port but that sounds like a once in a lifetime find. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sounds like a great gift. I received a really nice looking decanter for a Father's Day giftfrom a friend of mine. I am going to put it to use this weekend!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds like a bottle of tawny port which is aged before it is bottled and doesn't really age in the bottle after that point. I would imagine it does change some over time, but not like a vintage port which ages primarily in the bottle.

Either way, I am sure you'll enjoy it and have fun.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow! Sounds very interesting to me; I'll check back to see how it goes for you... I'm just getting into port myself.


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

I can't wait to hear what you thought of it, Cockburns Port is some pretty good port. 

Currently I am working on Dows 20 y/o Tawny, another excellent port. 

Just a great way to unwind at the end of the day, a nice port, and cigar, hard to beat that. 

Deez


----------

